# Basement Egress through Garage



## jar546 (Mar 8, 2014)

I, along with 2 other officials are confident and of the opinion that you cannot do the following, regardless of the opinion of the contractor.  The 2009 IRC applies:

On a sloped grade, there is a foundation that is mostly basement with a walk out area also used as a garage.  Separation from the residence above is not an issue.  The sticking point was that they want to locate the man door near the garage with no other means of egress from the basement.  It is our opinion and position that you cannot egress through a garage and the basement must have another method of egress.  What say thee?


----------



## Glenn (Mar 8, 2014)

Are there no stairs from the basement up to the main floor above?


----------



## fatboy (Mar 8, 2014)

I agree, you cannot have the one required egress through the garage.


----------



## ICE (Mar 8, 2014)

R311.1 Means of egress. All dwellings shall be provided with a means of egress as provided in this section. The means of egress shall provide a continuous and unobstructed path of vertical and horizontal egress travel from all portions of the dwelling to the exterior of the dwelling at the required egress door *without requiring travel through a garage*.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 8, 2014)

Glenn said:
			
		

> Are there no stairs from the basement up to the main floor above?


Yes there are.


----------



## ICE (Mar 8, 2014)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Yes there are.


As in "Yes we have no stairs today"


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 8, 2014)

> Originally Posted by *Glenn*
> 
> http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=126629#post126629
> 
> http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=126629#post126629_Are there no stairs from the basement up to the main floor above?_





			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> Yes there are.





> with no other means of egress from the basement


So which is correct?

No stairs from the basement to the upper floor or

There are stairs from the basement to the upper level and a door from the upper level  providing the required egress.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 8, 2014)

The staircase to the upper floor, although installed is not relevant due to R310.1

They will need a separate means of egress from the basement in addition to the garage man door that they chose to install.


----------



## ICE (Mar 8, 2014)

They don't need a separate means of egress.  They need an emergency escape and rescue opening.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 8, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> They don't need a separate means of egress.  They need an emergency escape and rescue opening.


yes, either way they need something other than the man door through the garage.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 9, 2014)

jar546 said:
			
		

> yes, either way they need something other than the man door through the garage.


Yes, a compliant EERO............


----------



## Daddy-0- (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes. Two means of egress from a basement (vertical and horizontal) unless the basement only houses a 200 or less sqft mechanical room. You need vertical egress (stairs) and horizontal (door to the outside, or window/EERO that meets the EERO requirements. Could be a window well depending on lot conditions.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 10, 2014)

If garage space allows an easy fix, contractor to erect non-bearing dividing wall/hallway with direct access to the exterior then contractor can place firerated door to access the garage from the newly created space/hallway


----------



## jar546 (Mar 10, 2014)

Keystone said:
			
		

> If garage space allows an easy fix, contractor to erect non-bearing dividing wall/hallway with direct access to the exterior then contractor can place firerated door to access the garage from the newly created space/hallway


I agree that is an option.


----------

